# alas, alas (band)



## Deleted member 20683 (Dec 9, 2018)

i know this is way late, but i'm recently in love with this folkpunk band. nothing i had anything to do with personally except that i was in a band around the same time (almost a decade ago) that had a similar sound. anyone know anything about these folks? not a lot of info out there...

alasalas.bandcamp.com


----------

